# Mccain/Palin spoof



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

You might get a kick out of this unless you're an ultra conservitive. Strong language

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-QevraCQUc


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Sarah's VLog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEW12XLUM7A Part1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioGC40_AWhs Part2
"Bristol, go breastfeed your brother" LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2gxrQrMGv0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GX8LujD8lk part3


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> You might get a kick out of this unless you're an ultra conservitive. Strong language
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-QevraCQUc


Actually, I think most ultra conservatives like the idea of McCain being Palin's bitch :lol:.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Did I say "She's HOT"! ...........or can I say that about a VP candidate? 8-[ 8-[ :-# :-$ 
My wife says she looks like one of those eye glass commercials. :-o


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Okay, got me. My wife hates her... she saw me drooling. Life NRA member, harvests her own meat, flips out her 5th kid and right back to work. She's got my attention! Didn't think they made women like that any more.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

What the heck! Some vote for Republicans, some vote for Democrats. 
I finally found my kinda candidate! Don't care what her values are!
Ain't that the way most do it!?:-o :-D


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH....I love Sarah Palin......no matter what, she is GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

She's got my vote.

Looks like she's also got Craig Fergusen's vote. Bribed him with that succulent salmon. If he can just get the 47,843 towns across the USA to make him an honorary citizen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yh-lW2opLyQ&NR=1

FUNNY. And to think they thought they were going to just get the women's vote from Hillary


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

She is a REAL person, with REAL life issues. AND she is not afraid to put it out there for ALL to see. 

My favorite (well as far as watching and not listening) part of her watching speech was her little girl, licking her hand and trying to smooth the babies hair down..... 

The whole speech was great, but that was just cute as ever.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

GOP for me! I'm voting for the *McCain and the "Hot Chick"* ticket! Look at it this way, if an old fart like John can look good in the shadows of this firecracker, there might be hope for me too!  

This is American and I don't care how many houses he or anyone else has, blessed is blessed. At least he didn't go to a church that spit fire and hate, then tell the public he didn't know what was going on. Waht was this guy doing, sleeping on The Word? Duh!!! 

Hey, I was born on a day, but it wasn't yesterday! Now show me more Palin pics....and she looks better than our "Delaware son, Joe Biden!"


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

A total home run or should I say grand slam for McCain. SWEEEEET. I don't think he could have done it with anyone else. I had already given up before her arrival on the scene.:grin:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> A total home run or should I say grand slam for McCain. SWEEEEET. I don't think he could have done it with anyone else. I had already given up before her arrival on the scene.:grin:


He hasn't done anything yet. Personally, I'm not happy with either candidate. I wish *Jeff Oehlsen *were running 'cuz I vote for him. Jeff and Anne Vanni would be a nice ticket. I'd like to see Howard Gaines III run too... anybody that is a III has got to be somebody special other than a good looking decoy.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> He hasn't done anything yet. Personally, I'm not happy with either candidate. I wish *Jeff Oehlsen *were running 'cuz I vote for him. Jeff and Anne Vanni would be a nice ticket. I'd like to see Howard Gaines III run too... anybody that is a III has got to be somebody special other than a good looking decoy.



I know he hasn't done it yet. I still don't know if even she will be enough to pull it off. I just didn't give him a prayer of doing it a few days ago. Now I think it's a real race.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Yeah yeah guys,
Pallin is okay with a speach, and a hot tricket, but after you get out of the shower and walk into the bright light of the real world........and survey the damage wrought in the last eight years......

rah rah, perhaps 4 more years.(sigh)
Randy


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

That's the crazy part, she admits she has zero experience and people still don't seem to care. When asked what her position was on the war by a Times reporter she replied "i haven't given it much thought" LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

McCain/Palin took the lead in the latest poll.:-D


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

The only problem is say something happens to Mccain, he is 71 in a very stressful position, do you really want you're nice good lookin neighbor running the country? Really give it some thought, there's a lot at stake! 

She's a freshman govenor with a state population 1/6 of the town of Chicago, Mccain met her once before he decided it was 4th and 10 and needed the "headline voters". There are more than one republican women that would have been great for the job, ask yourself why he didn't pick one of them?


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

God, she is such a gimmick.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> The only problem is say something happens to Mccain, he is 71 in a very stressful position, do you really want you're nice good lookin neighbor running the country? Really give it some thought, there's a lot at stake!
> 
> She's a freshman govenor with a state population 1/6 of the town of Chicago, Mccain met her once before he decided it was 4th and 10 and needed the "headline voters". There are more than one republican women that would have been great for the job, ask yourself why he didn't pick one of them?


OMG. What have we done:lol:=D>.

We could have a freshman senator for Pres who has written two books about himself but NO laws. Announced his political career with a convicted terrorist http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bill_Ayers
Has gone to a racist, hate filled, anti-American church for years. Now, that is a scary gimmick.

I was prepared to vote for 3rd party, libertarian, constitution or Keyes. Definitely not McCain. Thing is, she's in line on nearly ALL the issues for me. Has a son in the military so more likely to think before pulling the trigger. I'd actually rather have her leading the country than McCain. She has more experience by far than community organizer/freshman congressman B. Hussein Obama. We'll see how she does in the debates, but I suspect she'll do very well against Biden and connect better with the majority of the population as we are starting to see with the polls, despite the lies and bias the mainstream media have been reporting against her.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I deleted my own post. They have my vote.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

So far the bias of the mainstream media backfired. It helped portray her as a very normal human being with all the problems that go along with it.


It was 4th and 10. Pulling the rabbit out of the hat from nowhere was a near genius maneuver.:grin:

She could flop in the debate but I'm guessing she won't. If she doesn't hang on.:lol:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh boy, here we go again. The great gaint conspiracy of the slanted pinko commie press. Give it a rest, stop reading the 'swift boaters' hand bills, turn off that am radio with it's constant stream of half truths, stop listening to the lies by omission from the Roving machine. Pick up a real news paper, any news paper, and read it. Do the same thing tommorow, only a different paper. Stick to reading a different paper every day for about two weeks. Theres one thing you'll note....If theres a bias in the fourth estate, it's slanted toward McCain. With out a doubt.
So let's stop tilting at windmills....and start trying to figure out to plug the leaks in this sinking ship we find ourselves on, shall we.

If theres one thing I can say for Pallin, it's that her nose isn't quite as brown as McCains'.

Randy


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Neither ticket can be the great hope. Palin is new to the national front and "the other guy" is new to stayling on topic and not changing positions. This was done before with Jimmy Carter, least we forget. Biden has been in politics forever, nothing new with him. He has been wrong on many fronts. 

So, when you're between a rock and a hard place, what do you like more?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> So, when you're between a rock and a hard place, what do you like more?


No, it's more like...."when you have a sh** sandwich in both hands, you take the lightest one".


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Nope, you take the one that's got mustard in it:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd just like to remind everyone this forums stance on political debates. I skimmed over the thread and nothing stood out as more than general fluff, so lets keep it that way. Thankyou.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

And for those of you with a thing for Sarah Palin:

http://gizmodo.com/5046568/sarah-palin-action-figure-can-kick-barbies-ass


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> And for those of you with a thing for Sarah Palin:
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5046568/sarah-palin-action-figure-can-kick-barbies-ass


LOL!!!!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm not sure voting for either candidate on their v.p. pick is a wise course, no matter whom one backs for the top spot. And that both candidates are pretty pragmatic politicians who shifts positions as the mood strikes can't be a big news flash for anyone paying attention.
Palin and Biden are side shows. The main feature we're all waiting for comes to home town America in about 8 or 9 weeks from today. One of the stars promises grand sweeping visions and long dreamt ideals realized for the future. The other leading man promises to march with the torch through the tunnels of the coliseum into the sunshine of the arena girded for battle with all comers.

A rock and a hard place indeed.
Randy


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

> Jeff and Anne Vanni would be a nice ticket.


O.M.G. :lol: And to think I almost missed this thread. I'm glad I've got my own office, 'cause I just about died laughing.

I gotta say, having dogs has changed my political views. Maybe because I ended up with APBT's, but ain't no one gonna tell me what kind of dog I can or can't have. [-(


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Anne Vaini said:


> O.M.G. :lol: And to think I almost missed this thread. I'm glad I've got my own office, 'cause I just about died laughing.
> 
> I gotta say, having dogs has changed my political views. Maybe because I ended up with APBT's, but ain't no one gonna tell me what kind of dog I can or can't have. [-(



I'm writing you in Anne!!!

Anne Vaini for VP =D>


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oooh, ooh, can I be your (veterinary) surgeon general? \\/


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I'm writing you in Anne!!!
> 
> Anne Vaini for VP =D>


Now that you mention it... I'm not really interested in the VP. It's the V part that's giving me a problem. :lol:


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

One thing I've noticed with Palin's fans is that many of them like her because she's "a real woman" (or something along those lines). And I'm sure she'd be fun to have at a barbecue or to have a few drinks with while watching football. But McCain's old and his health is questionable. If he keels over, I sure as hell don't want the 2 year governor of ALASKA, of all places, to be leading the most powerful nation in the western world. I mean, this woman had no idea what the VP actually does.

This sucks. This is the first presidential election I can vote for and none of the candidates appeal to me.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Randy Allen said:


> I'm not sure voting for either candidate on their v.p. pick is a wise course, no matter whom one backs for the top spot. And that both candidates are pretty pragmatic politicians who shifts positions as the mood strikes can't be a big news flash for anyone paying attention.
> Palin and Biden are side shows. The main feature we're all waiting for comes to home town America in about 8 or 9 weeks from today. One of the stars promises grand sweeping visions and long dreamt ideals realized for the future. The other leading man promises to march with the torch through the tunnels of the coliseum into the sunshine of the arena girded for battle with all comers.
> 
> A rock and a hard place indeed.
> Randy


Okay Randy, but for "side shows," which "act" would you rather look at for four years? I like the hot McCain chick! Biden is kind of like the same old Washington, 30+ years, and needs to go. Like me and teaching...in 4 years and time to go. Let some new and different blood muddy the waters. :-k :mrgreen:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm a registered Republican, but I'm more of moderate independent. The "difference between a hockey mom and a pitbull? Lipstick" comment is totally not cool. Palin's a nut job. If McCain would have considered Joe Lieberman or someone else relatively moderate, I would have had a harder job of deciding. Her wackiness seals it though. I'm voting for Obama.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

People are assuming McCain is going to kick the bucket and leave Palin in charge. At least there's a chance he won't. With Obama you KNOW he's less experienced than Palin and if he makes president its everyones assumed nightmare (about Palin making president) come true, only on the Dem's side.

BTW, if McCain does go, doesn't Palin get to choose a VP for herself? And if so, where's the problem? She can pick Huckabbe, Leiberman or whatever and STILL have more experience in the whitehouse over the current DEMs.

It's the experienced hot chick for me. And she's just VP. It ain't like she's running for president. And if she was, I'd make the same choice.


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> With Obama you KNOW he's less experienced than Palin


How do you figure?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Ashley Hiebing said:


> How do you figure?


The President and/or VP are only as experienced as their advisors (to a point) IMHO, so I am not sure her "inexperience" plays a big part...... I like Palin (she IS real and yeah, kickin back, hunting moose and enjoying a beer or four would be great), I do NOT like Obama (in short, and what I probably can get away with since politics are a no no here...he is ICKY).


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I suspect this elections Vice Presidential debate will have a larger TV audience than any other VP debate in history.

I bet subconsciously even Hillary is hoping Palin does some ass whooping.:lol:


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Ashley Hiebing said:


> How do you figure?


 You're seriously asking that? It's been all over every news station since Palin was introduced....only the Dems are trying to do damage control cause the truth hurts. Here's an idea...lets evicerate and tell lies about a VP cause we got nothing else. No proven record, no substance and a socialistic idealogy. Those mean ol rich guys just don't deserve the money they broke their back for...Noooooo, we got to make everyone equal. If you don't want to work we'll just whip out a government tit for you to suck on your whole life.


Lets all vote now....."present" ROFLMAO


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

I asked how you figured that Palin has more political experience than Obama. I'm not sure what you're getting at. :-s


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

No offense but....her credentials, and Obama's lack thereof have been plastered all over the TV and radio for 2 weeks. Where have you been hiding?

I don't have the time, or patience to reiterate whats been repeatedly aired the last two weeks. In case you don't get why I voted "Present"....well, thats how Obama voted on important political matters virtually every time he happened to be at work when a vote was made.

"Senator Obama, do you vote yes or no to the proposal to nuke Katmandu? "I vote present" LOL


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

A leader's underlying PHILOSOPHY is even more important. Lots of experience is meaningless if they are taking you down the wrong path. You can't always judge their true goals and direction only by what they say. Look at who they spend their time with and their actions.

Unfortunately there is a lot of fear in the world of freedom combined with personal responsibility... and a tendency to instead trust government being your mother.

Which one is more likely to want to protect us from ourselves and enact BSL, banning various training devices or even outlaw training a dog to bite? Essentially you are creating a weapon of your dog and only the police and military need weapons... right? If the majority vote for something, it must right . Both parties keep taking us closer to tyranny.. one quicker than the other.

Looking at Palin's record, family, friends, hobbies reveals a lot about her outlook and I feel much more comfortable with her than any politician I've seen in a long time.

Obama... the more I learn the less I like.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Down the path...and some days I don't care who is in office, stuff happens. It doesn't matter who, how, or why all have to handle the issue. If Bush wasn't in office at the time of 911, someone else would have had to deal with the same mess...party aside!


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Down the path...and some days I don't care who is in office, stuff happens. It doesn't matter who, how, or why all have to handle the issue. If Bush wasn't in office at the time of 911, someone else would have had to deal with the same mess...party aside!


But it does matter how and not all will handle the issue. We had several presidents who would not handle the islamic terrorist kidnappings along North Africa. Sorry... they did handle it by paying bribes/ransoms. Finally Thomas Jefferson sent in the Marines and solved the problem for at least a few generations.

Who knows how or if the lack of response during the Iran Hostage crisis circa 1980 led to other attacks. Also, we had the chance to take out Osama several times before 9/11 but the prez at the time would not let them take the shot. Actions effect future actions.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Everything about Obama reminds me of what has been said about the antichrist.. On the other hand, I now have a little female pup names Palin. Spunky little thing for sure.


----------



## Joel Anderson (Apr 16, 2007)

Lets get real... Obama isnt the anti-christ he is just an egomaniac who now is upset because he is actually getting challenged on the things he has done in his past. He has spouted he is like us and understands the plight of the little guy and the middle class for the past 15 months, but now we have someone who is on a ticket who is actually FROM the middle class and holy crap what is he supposed to do she has never lived in a 1.4 million dollar mansion that she got on a sweetheart deal from a guy who is now in prision for scamming the "middle class" in realestate deals. She and her husband never attended an IVY League school..not very middle class.. This middle class candidate on the ticket grew up with normal people and went to a public school both parents public school teachers and then ran for a local office and then mayor and then Govenor and not only that she is a woman with now 5 kids and she has a "RECORD" of past decisions that at least 82% of Alaskans agree with (Which by the way is higher than any elected official in the country.) Now I seem to hear that she is only been a mayor and a govenor and has no foriegn policy experiance now I seem to remember a few years ago another Govenor who became president and the hero of a party.. Arkansas is smaller in size than alaska has a much smaller budget and is much less involved in our ecomnomy than Alaska. So what do we want???? our cake and eat it too?? I will go with the unrivaled experiance in foreign policy old guy and the extremely experianced in econiomic and energy policy experianced new face of politics from the middle class and hope she can learn foreign policy from the old guy until he either leaves office or kicks the bucket. Rather than the Wizard of OZ who talks a great talk as long as his speech writers and handlers from the DNC and George Soros can keep his past and record behind the green curtain and on script. I want more than good talk and no history or bad decision making and thats what it boils down to. He has a VERY questionable past that shows his ability to make very bad charactor decisions and while in the state legislator some bad and some "present" decisions. A cabnet will be made by the future president based on his charactor judgements and a good resume. I dont like that track record for the wizard of OZ. I like hunting I like people who lick thier hand to fix thier kids hair.. I mean the little girl had to learn it somehwere.. I like that someone going to washington doesnt have any friends there that they owe favors to. Washingtons gotta be scared they dont have any "friendship" points or history with her.. but just my opinion and lord knows its mine and everyone has a differant one.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Everything about Obama reminds me of what has been said about the antichrist.. On the other hand, I now have a little female pup names Palin. Spunky little thing for sure.


Antichrist...I work with 100 of them everyday. Antichrist,tallywhackers, whatever....If we don't vote, we can't bitch about the unsolved or unresolved issues of OUR day. Nice to have the positve exchange of views in this area....Keeping it real. =D>


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Joel Anderson said:


> I dont like that track record for the wizard of OZ.


LOL....the Wizard of Oz, I like that. :-\" :-D


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Obama would have won the election if he picked Hillary for VP. Even Biden said she is prabably more qualified than himself.:-o It would have been the same ticket as the republicans, just in reverse. I think the whole political scene is a joke really. It's all about who can tell the better lies. Not to mention, the election should be decided by popular vote:-({|=


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Not picking Hillary as his running mate might end up biting Obama where the sun don't shine.\\/


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is a view into the future. I have a really small pup my girlfriend named Palin. A lady called from S.F. and said it was really important that the dog be small. Since I gave Palin to the GF I handed her the phone. Here is what was interesting. The GF told the lady the pups name was Palin and the very liberal lady said, "After the vice president I suppose?" Not "after the VP nominee" I think they have already accepted the fact she is going to be the VP.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

The fact that Palin is getting raked over the coals is because the Dems are scared Sh**less. The last time I've seen them like this is when whats his name was put on the Supreme Court.

Oh...and the N.O.W....what a bunch of hypocrites!! Yea, they're for women's rights as long as they only believe what we believe in, otherwise they're only so much dog meat!. And now Biden is saying that Obama should have picked Hillary..Ya Think?! DUH! But because Obama's wife wears the britches there was no way he was gonna pick Hillary. And now, here comes Mccain with a great woman and the dems are all tripping over their Johnsons trying to destroy Palin.

This whole attack on Palin is out of control. Of course, the Dems and liberal media are all saying "What Attack? We're just trying to vet her"..Like it's there frikkin business to do so. They're just looking for dirt. Obama's whole background stinks...from his BS lies, to the wackos he associates with. The mere fact that anyone is considering voting for a Muslim for president in this day and age just baffles the crap out of me...then, knowing all the other extremist stuff he's been involved in, they STILL want him in there.

Well...if so many want him, and he wins, don't come a cryin about your pay check and investments when they're taxed to nothingness. When that happens I'll just have to cry poor mouth and grab me a govt tit as well. Obama wants "Distribution Of Wealth" in this country. What the hell do people think that means?! If you're a slacker you get the same amount as the hard worker. No incentive there to succeed, thats for sure!

Now Obama is suddenly supporting the military from what I see in the interview last night. Right! Another waffle. I can't stand it.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

The more the Dems. attack Palin, the more it will backfire, because middle americans identify with her because she is "normal", even though I think she is being used as a puppet. Wait till the Inquirer comes out with the juice. They have been camped out in Alaska since before the convention, trying to dig up some dirt. Marital affair on Palin's part, slutty teenage daughter, drug abuse by their son and daughter, all with some criminal activity to boot by the son, which is why he enlisted, to avoid jail time. Oh it's going to get dirty[-( ](*,)


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Just goes to show you how scared they are! Is this the change the Dems want? It's despicable behavour and totally uncalled for. When Biden was nominated there was no such attack. And why the hell attack Palin other than they are scared of her? She's just a VP for Christs sake...more qualified and mainstream than Obama. It just boggles the mind. We are becoming a nation of sheep.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Funny how perception changes things. I haven't seen anything of note to say that the "liberal media" has raked Palin over any coals. In fact I think she's been getting off easier thanks to the pre-emptive work done by the McCain campaign than most of the candidates before her. 

what criticism has she had to face??? She's done nothing but make stumping stops to recite toughly worded speeches. Until last night I haven't seen her have to face any tough questions or answer to anything.

Besides she said it herself. If you're running for one of these positions, toughen up and expect to be treated unfairly at times.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Eric Read said:


> Funny how perception changes things. I haven't seen anything of note to say that the "liberal media" has raked Palin over any coals. In fact I think she's been getting off easier thanks to the pre-emptive work done by the McCain campaign than most of the candidates before her.


Ooooookay....Her, and her family has been micro anylized for two weeks and you can't see it? Maybe you don't see it because this is acceptable to you. It's not to me...nor over half of the citizens in this country. 

She's been accused of lying about her handicapped child, her daughters' been blasted, two news anchors have been removed from covering the election because of inappropriate comments, her husband being investigated, her service as governor of Alaska dismissed but her mayorship focused on because it was a small town, The N.O.W. won't back her, a Canadian govt official made sh** comments about her (then retracted them for self preservation reasons), the liberal media makes fun of her dress and the way she speak etc etc etc. You don't see it? I don't see Hillary making any negative comments. She's smart enough not to. Every news station I watch except FOX has negative connotations on every bit of coverage even if she does do something well. OH, and the air drop of 30 investigators/lawyers/reporters converging on her home town to do what? What do you think? They didn't do that at Biden's home town. And you still don't see it?

Its so bad that the polls show people aren't standing for it and many are put off by the blatant arrogance of whats happening. I hope it bites them in the arse.


----------



## Ashley Hiebing (Apr 6, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> The mere fact that anyone is considering voting for a Muslim for president in this day and age just baffles the crap out of me


You know, I'm not even sure what to say to that. I am struck speechless. =D>


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Ashley, I SOSOSO want to respond to you, but I am going to refrain. Mike'll prolly kick me off and lock this thread if I do...


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I SOSOSO want to add something of substance to this thread, but I am going to refrain. Mike'll prolly kick me off and lock this thread if I do...off to do some spring cleaning. I mean autumn cleaning. Bye.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

her family hasn't been microanalyzed by anyone of note other than extremists. Listening to those people is akin to saying Obama hasn't been getting a fair shake cause I'll I do is listen to people that find it necessary to use his middle name everytime they mention him.

I don't listen to those types of people. The majority of the coverage I have seen has been very favorable for the most part. Because somebody in their mom's basement writes something about her lying about her child doesn't mean the "liberal media" has been micoranalyzing her. It means people with nothing better to do spend too much time at a computer. Kind of like the people that must write about Barak Hussein Obama and his Muslim extremist upbringing and that he is the next antichrist. They are no different. 

The NOW won't back her?? Most of their views are liberal by nature and view her as being against what they've championed for. I read a release from them the other day that I thought summed it pretty well. WHen they see sexism and digs at her being a woman, they will stand up to that. When she's attacked for being a woman that is against abortion rights, well she's on her own. 

That would be like Obama saying segregation should come back and blacks should have to take a voting test to vote and the NAACP didn't back him for it.

I don't know what her husband is being investigated for, but I know she is, and I'd really like to hear more about that. For someone that touts fighting the establishment it doesn't look good when things point to an abuse of power to get an ex in law fired.

I haven't seen any major news coverage making fun of the way she dresses or talks, but I hear people talking about it all the time. 

Hillary hasn't made any comments....yet. But Palin found it ok to call her a whiner a few months ago during the primary elections. 

Every news station I watch seems to have been mostly positive saying how she is wowing everyone and becoming a real strength behind the campaign. Sure there is some criticism, show me a politician they don't do that to. 

You think it's bad now, just wait till the honeymoon period is over and people really start taking a look at things, and not just the superficial stuff. You don't see people in Bidens hometown, he's been a target and investigated and scrutinized for the past how many decades??? She's new, was unheard of and running for the 2nd highest position in the US gov't what do you expect them to do? Take everyone's word for it?

I think I see a lot, mostly because I don't have party affiliation blinders on. I take what I see hear and read and process it. I don't take everyword from some buffoon on TV or radio telling me how I should think or act to something someone claims on an internet blog


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I'd just like to remind everyone this forum's stance on political debates. I skimmed over the thread and nothing stood out as more than general fluff, so lets keep it that way. Thankyou.



And on that note, let's have some equal opportunity fun-pokin' -- 

http://www.peteyandpetunia.com/VoteHere/VoteHere.htm


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Your argument is valid, Eric. But, to me and a lot of other folks it appears that a feeding frenzy had started since the announcement. You can't deny that. So much so that there is unprecedented jumps in the polls for McCain that no doubt wouldn't have happened with any other VP pick. Whether it comes from the Obama campaign, or those that support him it doesn't matter.

Even when those liberal commentators admit to Palin doing well, they do it with a look of chagrin. It just toasts their buns to admit it. What ever happened to unbiased decent reporting without pushing an agenda? Have you ever in your life seen this much of a circus around any other VP candidate? No. And because its become a circus is evidence that the left is scared. And again, because it's a circus it supportrs my claim that she and he r family have been unfairly targeted. And much like a scared dog that attacks what spooks them..this is what we're seeing.

The fact is....you can use whatever source you want to educate yourself but 99% of citizens get it from the local news, radio and papers...most of which are liberal and have an agenda. You may not see it, but those less knowledgable are easily prodded into voting for whoever the liberal media portrays as the person to vote for. I call em like I see em. You have one network news station thats only remotely conservative (FOX) and they're the constant butt of jokes from every liberal station, actor, singer or late night host. You regurgitate something enough times and people will believe it, whether it's true or not.

Let me give you an example....my 12 year old daughter (and you know 12 year olds don't care squat about politics) comes up to me and asks how long Obama has been president. I shouldn't have been surprised, but I was. Here's a 12 year old that has nothing on her mind other than her IPOD, boys and school coming up to me thinking Obama is president. You can't tell me that's an accident. She's been so flooded accidentally by the the TV press over a period of time that she thinks Obama is the pres. Thats damn near mind control. Thats how much influence these covert/factions have that you discount.

But I digress...Anyone notice the mandatory reference to dogs in the above?:razz:


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah! those Dems. are rabid dogs on the attack. HA HA


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> .... much like a scared dog that attacks what spooks them..this is what we're seeing .... Anyone notice the mandatory reference to dogs in the above?:razz:


Why no. Where? :lol:

Again, folks, this isn't the place for serious politics.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Connie,

Can't you tell I'm testing your dominance? LOL I hear you.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Connie,
> 
> Can't you tell I'm testing your dominance? LOL I hear you.



ZZZZT.


:lol:

Hey, I'm the eldest of seven. My dominance has _been_ tested.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm second oldest of 8 so I'm right with you.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

3rd of 7 here but I don't wanna cross Connie! 8-[  
I'll second the "This isn't the place"!
That's two mods. Lets not bring in the "THE MAN". :grin:
No Jeff. That's NOT you! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Let me give you an example....my 12 year old daughter (and you know 12 year olds don't care squat about politics) comes up to me and asks how long Obama has been president. I shouldn't have been surprised, but I was. Here's a 12 year old that has nothing on her mind other than her IPOD, boys and school coming up to me thinking Obama is president. You can't tell me that's an accident. She's been so flooded accidentally by the the TV press over a period of time that she thinks Obama is the pres. Thats damn near mind control. Thats how much influence these covert/factions have that you discount.
> 
> But I digress...Anyone notice the mandatory reference to dogs in the above?:razz:


Well...in Canada they just called an election like last week. You know when we go to vote? OCTOBER 14th!

Wish you folks could just vote already down there 

Wonder how many Canadians will wonder why they don't see Obama or McCain's name on the ballot come October 14th? ](*,) We are swamped by this US election soap opera up here in the frozen north:lol:

I like dogs.


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Well...in Canada they just called an election like last week. You know when we go to vote? OCTOBER 14th!
> 
> Wish you folks could just vote already down there
> 
> ...


Jennifer, your words could've been plucked right out of my brain!!

I caught a glimpse of the "US election soap opera" for the first time in a long time while channel flipping the other day and my first thought was "Holy crap, they haven't voted yet???????"

What a drawn-out circus you guys are forced to endure on the other side of the border. Can't they just announce the election and let you vote in peace? 

Fortunately I've been cherry-picking my news online these past few weeks (months?) so I've managed to avoid all the US pre-election drama. I don't even know who "Palin" is. I think I'll wait till the final results are in before I start paying attention to who's who down there :lol:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's a quote I think is worth pondering, "This election is not about issues. This election is about a composite view of what people take away from these candidates."

I'm not going to give any source attribution nor any authors name to that quote, because, one; I feel the cynicism inherent in that spoken thought could have come from a top campaign manager from either camp (it is from one), two; those of you from that side wouldn't believe it, or would give it due thought.

Reread the quote, talk about cynical. They're gaming us people. It's stage craft and slight of hand, not the statesmanship we have the right to expect. It means to them: never speak to the numerous intractable problems facing our nation, instead twist some minor issue all out of proportion relevant to it's importance. It means not to ever give any measured response to an honest point from the other side, but scream bloody murder about some perceived personal slight to avoid answering any hard questions. They give us a version of an 'American Idol' contest. It's a laughable dog and pony show. Who would you rather have a beer with? Who would you rather invite to your next BBq? Who can sound most like the person from your home town? Indeed, it even gets so silly as; who can sound the least educated. 

Shouldn't we start paying attention and demanding more?

TV? Radio? These are news sources? 
Please don't tell me you're going to make a decision on the bobble headed paid mouth pieces who show up to throw spit balls across the aisle at each other daily. Please don't tell me you're going to cast a vote based on the one tone drone from some asleep at the wheel DJ whose hourly rants could be scripted by any half smart sixth grader. 
Please tell me you're giving your vote for the President of the United States of America at least as much thought as you give to training your dog, it's at least that important. Don't you think?
Go find some reading material.......read it. Turn off the noise and give it some thought. 

Randy

Don't blame that boogy man 'liberal media' because a sixth grader doesn't know who the President of the United States is.

** Mod edited **


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Here's some more political fluff, Connie. We know about Palin's kids and husband. Does anyone know if she owns dog(s) and what breed they are? I presume her husband own(ed) sled dogs.

Is that fluffy enough?


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Here's some more political fluff, Connie. We know about Palin's kids and husband. Does anyone know if she owns dog(s) and what breed they are? I presume her husband own(ed) sled dogs.
> 
> Is that fluffy enough?


http://media.myfoxphilly.com/slideshows/palinhunting/1/lg/Palin,%20then%20Sarah%20Heath,%20with%20%20two%20Ptarmigan%20she%20shot%20%20as%20the%20family%20dog%20Rufus%20checks%20them%20out%20in%20Wasilla.htm

The family dog Rufus, looks like a GSD to me.


Mod comment: Too late.


----------

